

TechStars Wildcard NYC - frederickcook
http://frederickcook.com/techstars-wildcard-nyc

======
MichaelRihani
Solid post, thanks for sharing.

Never even knew that such an event existed - cool idea.

Possibly moving to Chicago huh? Keep me updated!

